# Few new pics



## Pelle (Apr 11, 2009)

_Gongylus gongylodes_ hatch










































1st instar


----------



## Pelle (Apr 11, 2009)

_Hestiasula brunneriana_

Adult female


























Adult male


----------



## Pelle (Apr 11, 2009)

Adult couple


----------



## Pelle (Apr 11, 2009)

_Schizocephala bicornis_


----------



## Rick (Apr 11, 2009)

Very nice pics! I really enjoyed the ones of the hatching ooth.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2009)

The gongylus gongylodes hatch was amazing seeing them unfold nice pictures.


----------



## kamakiri (Apr 11, 2009)

Amazing hatch sequence. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## revmdn (Apr 11, 2009)

Super swell.


----------



## yeatzee (Apr 12, 2009)

Wow those Violin mantids look incredible when hatching!

What camera/lens setup are you running?


----------



## Pelle (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks

I use a Fujifilm FinePix S9500 with a Raynox DCR-250

The photo's actually look pretty crappy before I use Adobe Photoshop Lightroom


----------



## Katnapper (Apr 12, 2009)

Really nice species and absolutely beautiful photos, Pelle! You did a great job correcting the lighting too. I love the hatching pics especially... very nice!


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi Pim

Wonderful pics! I like the violin hatching pics as much as the other members here. Glad to see the mantis are doing alright. Shame there isn't more S. bicornis arived at your place. Best of luck breeding this species.


----------



## Gurd (Apr 13, 2009)

Some great pics there  

Well caught with the Gongys mate B)


----------



## yeatzee (Apr 13, 2009)

change the white balance a bit and whala


----------



## Pelle (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for the comments!  

_Schizocephala bicornis_
















_Hestiasula brunneriana_





















_Solygia sulcatifrons_


----------



## Pelle (May 9, 2009)

_Tarachodes sp._


----------



## revmdn (May 9, 2009)

Very cool.


----------



## jameslongo (May 9, 2009)

Uber cool collection.


----------



## jacksun (May 9, 2009)

Excellent Pics!!

The hatch pics are superb, nice work!


----------



## Katnapper (May 9, 2009)

I very much enjoyed the pics, Pelle!  Thanks for sharing them with us! I especially like the _S. bicornis_.


----------



## jarek (May 9, 2009)

you know, when I take close look Schizocephala bicornis's face i think it looks funny great mantis though


----------



## Pelle (May 10, 2009)

Thanks

They walk funny as well :lol:


----------



## Pelle (Jun 13, 2009)

Some more

















_Hestiasula brunneriana_


----------



## Pelle (Jun 13, 2009)

_Tarachodes sp._

Female
















Male































Hairy :lol:


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 13, 2009)

Very nice, Pelle! The _Tarachodes _has perfect camouflage! Thanks for letting us see.


----------



## revmdn (Jun 13, 2009)

Very cool.


----------



## Gurd (Jun 14, 2009)

Some nice pics there mate, I like the look of the _Tarachodes sp._


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Jun 14, 2009)

stunning! very sharp the pictures!


----------



## Pelle (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks for the comments! ^_^


----------



## ABbuggin (Jun 15, 2009)

Nice pics! I've had _Tarachodes, sp._ for 5 generations now. I still love them as much as the day I first got them.


----------



## Pelle (Jun 17, 2009)

Cool I like them as well so far  

An ooth also hatched


----------



## ABbuggin (Jun 17, 2009)

Nice! I have many ooths that should be hatching very soon.


----------



## kamakiri (Jun 17, 2009)

Very nice Pelle! And thanks for continuing to share your pics!


----------



## Pelle (Jun 18, 2009)

ABbuggin said:


> Nice! I have many ooths that should be hatching very soon.


Cool  

@ Kamakiri, thank you
















Taxi!


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 18, 2009)

Are these last pics the _S. sulcatifrons_?


----------



## Pelle (Jun 19, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 19, 2009)

Pelle said:


> Yes


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 19, 2009)

Really great pix, Pelle! If I did't already keep mantids. these would get me started!


----------



## Pelle (Jul 4, 2009)

Thank you Phil

_Gongylus gongylodes_
















_Tarachodes sp._

Subadult female( shedded to adult few days ago )
















1st instar


----------



## Pelle (Jul 4, 2009)

_Idolomorpha lateralis_


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 4, 2009)

Nice! When will you have ooths of Idolomorpha lateralis and Schizocephala bicornis? They look cool.


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 4, 2009)

Beautiful.... I love the coloring of the nymphs! ^_^


----------



## Pelle (Jul 5, 2009)

ABbuggin said:


> Nice! When will you have ooths of Idolomorpha lateralis and Schizocephala bicornis? They look cool.


In a few weeks ?  IF I get any ooths

And I have only 2 nymphs of S.bicornis..


----------

